# Numbers



## Russell Williams (May 1, 2008)

Often questions are raised about numbers. People ask for height, weight, measurements, and sometimes age.

Others will say that they are more than just a set of numbers and they want to be appreciated for the whole person that they are. In particular they want to be appreciated for their mind and their personality not just the size of various parts of their bodies. 

Yet, I do not recall having seen people who give numbers include IQ, SAT scores, and Myers Briggs data. Occasionally I have seen educational levels.

So, just to see what happens I will start.

Age -- 65

Weight -- 325

Height- six-foot

Shoe size -- 12 EEEEEE

SAT scores -- taken a long time ago I think it was something like 680 in verbal and 630 in math.

GRE scores -- enough to get me into Mensa -- again taken a long time ago -- somewhere around the 70th percentile in math and into the 99th percentile in verbal.

Myers-Briggs score -- I, S., T., J. taken about four years later with the same result.

Highest educational level -- Masters degree

Additional education -- once upon a time was a paramedic.

Now I will wait and find out how many people find this to be an interesting discussion starter and how many people read it and say "oh, now I can go into attack mode again."

Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2008)

What the hey, I'll play along.

Age -- 40

Weight -- 220

Height- five foot, eight inches, and a smidgen (don't forget the smidgen!)

Shoe size -- 9-10, most often 10

SAT scores -- Also taken a long time ago, I think first time was 720 math 730 verbal, and second time was 730 math and 740 verbal. But I might be off by ten points or so.

GRE scores -- Never took them

Myers-Briggs score -- INTP. mild on the I and T, heavy on the N and P

Highest educational level -- Bachelors (electrical engineering)

Additional education -- none in particular in formal sense. Have learned a fair number of things on my own.

Now, that covers some basic physical and intellectual....but how about social or emotional? Maybe something like number of relationships, and length of longest relationship? (3 and '17.5 years and counting' in my case)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

Okay, I'll play along, though I'm one of those that doesn't make decisions based on numbers alone.

Age -- 51 

Weight -- 260 pounds (give or take a few)

Height- 4 feet 11 - 1/2 inches

Shoe size -- 5 to 5-1/2 WW

SAT scores -- Taken too long ago to remember the scores, but I do know I scored high in English/Grammar.

Basic I.Q. (test taken on the Tickle network) - 120 score - Insightful Linguist

Myers-Briggs score --I. S. F. J. - highest points to I. Placed me in the Protector Guardian category.

Highest educational level -- Bachelors of Science in Social Work/Psychology. Graduated Cum Laude from Abilene Christian University.

Additional education -- Life.

~Punkin


----------



## Russell Williams (May 1, 2008)

It may be hereditary. My father said that the first time he met my mother he said to himself, "This woman is so smart. I must get to know her better."

Coming from a broken and impoverished home, by the end of the Depression, my mother wound up with a Ph.D. in biochemistry. 

I also find intelligence in a woman to be a turn on.

I remember the first time I ever met Naomi Shadowitz. I thought to myself, "this woman is so bright, so charming, and so knowledgeable that I would like to hang around her occasionally and see if some of her brilliance rubs off on me."

As best I understood the situation Naomi Shadowitz could not stand her large body. She decided to go on a diet that consisted of not eating anything. The second time I met her she talked of how she had not eaten anything several weeks. Two or three weeks later I found out that she had died. Why she died I never found out.

Russell Williams


----------



## PamelaLois (May 1, 2008)

Why not, I have some numbers, too

Age -- 45

Weight -- 350

Height- 5'4"

Shoe size -- 10(can't wear heels, bad knees)

SAT scores --Never needed to take SAT, but got a 30 on the ACT which was enough for MENSA also, back then

IQ (taken on internet, so it must be true) -- 145

GRE scores -- Never took them

Myers-Briggs score -- No clue, never took this

Highest educational level -- B. S. Agriculture/Animal Science

Additional education -- Master Groomer, Animal CPR, Human CPR, Water Safety Instructor, working on a Master's in Education

Number of relationships -- 0, never had a "boyfriend", ergo, my longest relationship was 0 also


----------



## Gingembre (May 1, 2008)

Ok, I'll play:

Age -- 22

Weight -- about 340

Height- 5'9"

Shoe size -- 5.5-6

SAT scores --We don't have them here, but I got 1 A*, 7As, 2Bs and a D in my GCSEs (and the D was latin which was an optional extra!) Not sure if GCSEs or A-levels are more of a SAT equivalent though?

IQ (courtesy of iqtest.com) -- 125

GRE scores -- I don't know what this is

Myers-Briggs score (courtesy of humanmetrics.com)-- ENFJ, heavier on the J, lighter on the F

Highest educational level -- If I can stop mesing about on here and do some revision(!), I should get my BSc (hons) in Biomedical Sciences this summer

Additional education -- Grade 8 bassoon, grade 5 clarinet, grade 3 piano, "drugs peer tutor level 2" (educating teenagers about drugs), and I was a qualified lifeguard and first aider, but they've run out now.

Number of relationships -- 4, 1 of them serious, 1 of them hardly worth mentioning! 
Longest = 10 months, Shortest = 4 weeks!


----------



## PamelaLois (May 1, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Myers-Briggs score -- No clue, never took this



OK, so I found out what it is and took it. I am INFP, light on the P and moderate on everything else. Says I am the same personality type as two of my fave people: James Herriott and Scott Bakula


----------



## JayInBuff (May 1, 2008)

I love numbers

Age -- 32

Weight -- about 150

Height- 5'9"

Shoe size -- 9

SAT scores --700 math 500 verbal

IQ -- never taken

GRE scores -- I don't remember but I scored in the 97 percentile on the analytical part.

Myers-Briggs score -- see IQ

Highest educational level -- Master's Degree in Education

Additional education -- Completed Bartender's school.

Number of relationships -- 0 < x < 10

Longest = 10 years. Shortest = depends on what a "relationship" is.


----------



## moore2me (May 1, 2008)

I've got some free time this evening - so I'm game too.

Age -- 56

Weight -- 330

Height- 5' 10"

Shoe size -- 11 W (Clydesdale feet for a woman)

SAT scores -- It's been almost 40 years. I can't even remember what I had for supper last night!

GRE scores -- Same as previous answer.

Myers-Briggs score -- I don't know what this is either.

Here's one of my favorite written tests:

*MMPI - Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory*
(I don't know what I made, but the released me on my own recognizance to run the streets and gave me back my knife.)

Highest educational level -- One and a two halves of a master's degrees.

Additional education -- CIH Retired(Certified Industrial Hygienist), CSP Retired(Certified Safety Professional), CPE (Certifed Professional Ergonomist), The above three involved more training than you would care to hear about. 

Retired Secondary Teacher in Science in the states of Texas & Arkansas.

Studied Meat & Animal Science at Texas A & M.

WSI (Water Safety Instrutor).


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 1, 2008)

Age -- 31

Weight -- any weight you want me to be...

Height- 5'6

Shoe size -- 9.5 EEEE 

SAT scores -- 880 combined... 420 math and 460 verbal

GRE scores -- my masters program didn't require the test for admission

I.Q. - you wouldn't believe me if i told you!

Myers-Briggs score -- ETNJ

Highest educational level -- Masters degree

Additional education -- Self professed academic... Jane of Many Trades...


----------



## Tooz (May 1, 2008)

Age -- Almost 24.

Weight -- Between 385 and 400. Fluxuates.

Height- 5'8

Shoe size -- 10 or 11, just wide enough to make most shoes fit poorly, but too narrow for wide width.

SAT scores -- Never have taken.

GRE scores -- Same.

Myers-Briggs score -- I can't remember.

IQ: In the 150 range.

Highest educational level -- ... BA 

Additional education -- Nihongoes.


----------



## Asrai (May 1, 2008)

Age - 20

Weight - 280

Height- 5'9

Shoe size - 42

SAT scores - What?

GRE scores - Where?

Myers-Briggs score - Who?

IQ: 132 according to mensa but tends to fluctuate between 130-134 whenever I take it.

Highest educational level - Uh, Swedish Gymnasium...

Additional education - umm... Art school?


----------



## bigmac (May 1, 2008)

OK, I can be a number too:

Age -- 43

Weight -- about 302lbs

Height- 6'4"

Shoe size -- 14

SAT scores -- Canadian's don't take these

IQ -- 145

LSAT score -- 166 (95th percentile)

Highest educational level -- Juris Doctorate

Additional education -- California Peace Officer Standards and Training (P.O.S.T.) academy at San Joaquin Delta College ; United States Army Military Intelligence School at Fort Huachuca 

Number of relationships -- about 14

Longest = 17 years

Biological children -- two and one on the way

Step children -- one.
__________________


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 1, 2008)

Age -- 20 (Almost 21)

Weight -- Between 155-170. Mid 160s now.

Height- 5'10 1/2"

Shoe size -- 11 1/2-12

SAT scores -- Forgot.. lol

GRE scores -- N/A

I.Q. - 123, but that was in Psych class two years ago.

Myers-Briggs score -- INFP (Once again.. Two and 1/2 years ago in Psychology class the FIRST time )

Highest educational level -- AA (Next week)

Additional education -- Not "Education," but some knowledge in various subjects.

Relationships- < 5

Longest- 1/2 a year.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 1, 2008)

Age -- 25

Weight -- 404

Height- 5'7"

Shoe size -- 8

SAT scores -- between 860-940 (I forgot, its been years)

IQ -- according to tickle.com 124

GRE scores -- havn't taken them, currently studying for them

Myers-Briggs score -- ISFP.

Highest educational level -- next week, I will be graduating with a Bach. of Arts in both Political Science and Psychology

Additional education -- none, that I can think of

Number of relationships -- less than 5

Longest = like 2 months


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 1, 2008)

Age: almost 21

Weight: At least 210, probably around 220...it hasn't been constant for years now.

Height- 5'9"

Shoe size: (had to check) 10 2E, so I get to kick the fanciest New Balance(s)!

SAT scores: My class was the transition year between the old and new systems (lucky us), so I either had 1390 or around 1900. Might be a bit higher...had to use these to override my relatively crappy high school grades.

GRE scores: Huh?

Myers-Briggs score: What's that now?

IQ: The last (and only time) I had this done was an exhaustive online test I took when I was 14 which told me mine was 129. It's probably the same now, sadly.

Highest educational level: Still in college, mates!


----------



## soleil3313 (May 1, 2008)

Age -- 25...will be 26 in just over a week  Yay for birthdays!

Weight -- 325-ish

Height- 5'6"

Shoe size -- 8 1/2 - 9 W

SAT scores -- Didn't have to take the SAT's but pulled a 26 on the ACT's after a LONG night out 

IQ -- no se

GRE scores -- must take them to be admitted for spring semester, wish me luck!!!

Highest educational level -- Bachelor of Science in Bus. Admin. - Major - International Business, Minor - French

Additional education -- I'm taking Spanish classes right now! Was also salutatorian of my high school class with a 4.009 GPA.....remember when that used to count for something????? LOL! 

Number of relationships -- 0 serious.....a few for fun 

Longest = see above....I'm not so sure about the relationship thing....it will take a REALLY special guy to tame this wild girl


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 1, 2008)

*Age --* 21

*Weight --* 130 lbs

*Height --* 6' 0"

*Shoe size --* 10.5

*SAT scores --* Never took it.

*GRE scores --* Never took it.

*Myers-Briggs score --* INTJ. We're rare.

*Highest educational level --* Some college.

*Additional education --* Minor dabbling in electronics, mechanical drafting, and architectural design.


----------



## VVET (May 1, 2008)

Age: 57
Weight:190
Shoe Size: 7
SAT: Never took, I took the ACTs over 40 years ago
GRE: Never took
Myers-Briggs: Ditto
Highest Education Level: Bachelor of Science - Gen Bus + 1 year
Additional Education: US Navy - damage control, duty fire marshall - USS Enterprise


----------



## pudgy (May 2, 2008)

Age -- 21

Weight -- 155

Height- 5' 4"

Shoe size -- 9

SAT scores -- 1300 (730 in English; I'm not sure how much in math 

Myers-Briggs score -- don't recall

Highest educational level -- Just finished my junior of college

Additional education -- 6 years of classical piano at a conservatory


----------



## bbwlibrarian (May 3, 2008)

Age -- 24

Weight -- Somewhere between 300 and 350. I don't weigh myself. I find it damning to my self-esteem.

Height -- 5'9"

Shoe size -- 9.5

SAT scores -- I never had to take the SAT and I don't remember my ACT score.

GRE scores -- 1420 total

IQ -- Never properly tested, because the intelligence quotient is utter bullshit.

Myers-Briggs score -- INFJ

Highest educational level -- BA in English; Working on two masters degrees.

Additional education -- Summer art school, summer drama school, books.


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

VVET said:


> Age: 57
> Additional Education: US Navy - damage control, duty fire marshall - USS Enterprise



*I have been watching the PBS series "Carrier" about sailors and life aboard the USS Nimitz. It has been fascinating and at times very scary. When I watched the pilots trying to land on a pitching deck at night - it was nail biting. I am familar with some of the horrible fires that crashing planes have caused landing on flight decks and I applaud anyone brave enough to work as a fire marshall under such circumstances. VVet you are a hero in my book.*



pudgy said:


> Age -- 21
> 
> And pudgy, anyone with enough patience and perserverance to handle 6 years of classical piano training is an admirable person also. (I took piano for about 2 months when I was a teenager and quit in disgust, both mine & my teacher's). I would love to hear you play. I bet you are wonderful.
> 
> Additional education -- 6 years of classical piano at a conservatory



*And pudgy, anyone with enough patience and perserverance to handle 6 years of classical piano training is an admirable person also. (I took piano for about 2 months when I was a teenager and quit in disgust, both mine & my teacher's). I would love to hear you play. I bet you are wonderful.*


----------



## canadianbbw4u (May 5, 2008)

Age -- 29

Weight -- around 410lbs

Height -- 5'10"

Shoe size -- 9.5-10

SAT scores -- I am Canadian!!!

GRE scores -- I am Canadian again!

IQ -- Wow Canadians get off easy, we dont have all these damn tests!

Myers-Briggs score -- WTF???

Highest educational level -- High School

Additional education -- Nail Tech Level II


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (May 6, 2008)

Age -- 41

Weight -- 200

Height -- 5'1"

Shoe size -- 7

SAT scores -- 450 math, 700 verbal

GRE -- not taken

IQ -- 138

Myers-Briggs -- ENTJ (husband is INTJ)

Highest educational level -- Master's


----------



## moore2me (May 6, 2008)

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> Age -- 41
> 
> Myers-Briggs -- ENTJ (husband is INTJ)




Big Beautiful Dreamer, Pardon ignorant self, but what is a ENTJ and INTJ?


----------



## Tad (May 6, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Big Beautiful Dreamer, Pardon ignorant self, but what is a ENTJ and INTJ?



It is the types from the Myers-Briggs temperment sorter. You can read about it on wikipedia here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Briggs_Type_Indicator

Or take teh related/derivative Kiersey test, and read kiersey's take on it, here:

http://www.keirsey.com/ (you have to sign up, but it is free)


----------



## D S Shadowitz (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi. I'm not sure if this "quick reply" is being sent to the entire community, or if it is just being seen by Russell Williams. I'm writing in reply to your comments about intelligent woman, and Naomi Shadowitz in particular. You wrote about her death and said that you never knew how she died.

I'm her sister. I happened to Google her name the other day (she would have turned 65 last month, and she's on my mind a lot) and up popped your posting.

I'd be happy to write to you about her. But I'd prefer a private conversation. Perhaps you know if that's what I've begun here.....I'm not sure. Please get back to me if you'd like to.

Yours,

Sarah Shadowitz
[email protected] if you prefer

(numbers: 60 years old; 5' 8"; 143 pounds; SATs in the 620's if I remember correctly; BA in English, other degrees in healing and psychotherapy; shoe size 11)


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 6, 2008)

Age -- 23

Weight -- 155 lbs

Height -- 5'9"

Shoe size -- 10.5

SAT scores -- 1220

GRE scores -- N/A yet.

IQ -- Smart. Probably on the -er side of the average bear.

Highest educational level -- B.A. in English

Number of relationships -- 4 probably. 2 really serious.

Longest = 2 years on and off.


----------



## petunia805 (May 31, 2009)

bigmac said:


> OK, I can be a number too:
> 
> Age -- 43
> 
> ...



Age -- 37

Weight -- about 324lbs

Height- 5'6"

Shoe size -- 10

PSAT scores -- can't remember exactly, but high in english

IQ -- 140

LSAT score -- We'll see, but hoping for a 167 (just to beat the husband)

Highest educational level -- about to finish BA


Number of relationships -- about 5 not counting lame teen romances

Longest = 2 years

Biological children -- 2

Step children -- 2

Husbands -- 1....so far.


----------



## Tracii (May 31, 2009)

OK.Brief run down.
Age 36.
Height 5'6".
Weight 280.
Shoe size 9.
Education level BS,BA majored in Anthropology/Geology minor in English.
I.Q. never took the test
SAT don't remember the result.
Relationships Married once (2 years).
Children none.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 31, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Age -- 25
> 
> Weight -- 404
> 
> ...



My numbers have changed! 

Age: 26
Weight: 437

The rest remains the same.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 2, 2009)

Age: 64 
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 217 lb.
Shoe size: 9
SAT/GRE scores: can't remember (see _age_, above)
IQ: 141
Myers-Briggs: INTJ
Highest educational level: Ph.D. (philosophy)
Additional education: HS teaching credential
Number of relationships: sixteen, approximately
Longest lasting: 26 years, so far


----------



## jtgw (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow folks here seem to be way smarter than average. Or maybe only the smart ones have the courage to post on this thread 

Age 27

height 5'10''

weight 140

shoes 10 1/2 US

My IQ is 132 (I think this was from Mensa)

didn't take SATs; got two As and a C in A-levels, whatever that's worth

my GRE is 1470 (720 math, 750 verbal)

have a BA from Oxford and I'm studying for a PhD now in the US (kinda skipped the masters stage)

Myers Briggs not sure if i recall but i'm guessing INTP

Three relationships, longest being six months (oh well)


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 2, 2009)

jtgw said:


> Wow folks here seem to be way smarter than average. Or maybe only the smart ones have the courage to post on this thread
> 
> Age 27
> 
> ...



Maybe the truly smart ones think it is tasteless to declare their IQ scores on a thread.


----------



## jtgw (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry if I offended you by that comment. i see now it might seem arrogant. For the record, I only put my IQ since that was asked at the beginning and it would seem unsporting not to.


----------



## Ivy (Jun 3, 2009)

Age -- 23

Weight -- faaat.

Height- 5'5 or 5'6.

Shoe size -- 10

SAT scores -- i took the ACT. unfortunately, i was drunk when i took it. i got really high scores in english and reading and did pretty well in science reasoning. i totally bombed the math section and it pulled my average way down. i still can't do math to save my life.

GRE scores -- haven't taken it.

IQ: i'm smarter than i let on.

Myers-Briggs score -- INFP or ENFP.. my I and E score are a perfect 50/50 split. 

Highest educational level -- working on my bachelors in fashion marketing.

Additional education -- as a child, my grandma sent me to etiquette classes several times. she told me i needed to learn how to be a lady and shit. ha. i also took a lot of painting and drawing classes in my teens at a local college. i was a girl scout for 13 years. i used to volunteer in the art department at an elementary school and work with developmentally disabled kids.

Number of relationships -- somehow i've managed to have a lot of these. not counting relationships that have lasted under 6 months, 5. 2 that i've lived with, 2 long distance, 1 with a woman.

Longest -- 3+ years.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jun 3, 2009)

Age -- 25

Weight -- 195

Height- 5'11

Shoe size -- 13

SAT scores -- 1260: 720 English, 540 Math. 

GRE scores -- ?

IQ: 130, I believe. It's been a while.

Keirsey: Apparently, I am a rational. Unfortunately I am too cheap to delve further. I love internet tests, though.

Highest educational level -- High school with maybe 30 college credits. Honestly I just take whatever classes interest me when I have the time and money. If I had a major it would be in something useless like English or Sociology. 

Additional education -- Hmm. Motorcycle safety, 40 dual hours in a helicopter, driving in the snow (I had no concept of the value of this until moving West), honorary marksmanship award from the School of Americas, whatever random job skills are associated with whatever menial jobs I've had.

Number of relationships: Classified. The 99 Percent Lesbians' Consortium has asked that I not reveal the true scope of my powers, lest an important propaganda loss occur. They made it worth my while.

Favorite dog: Pembroke Welsh corgi.


----------



## Tania (Jun 3, 2009)

Age: 33 until the 23rd of this month

Weight: Not sure, but probably 220ish

Height: Without shoes, 5'8"+ ...I usually just round up to 5'9" 

Shoe size: Really depends...9-10

IQ Score: Not sure; 140+ according to the unofficial tests I've taken. I think my SAT scores qualify me for MENSA, though. 

Myers-Briggs score: ENFP. I always score ENFP, even when I'm in a deliberately misanthropic mood. 

Highest educational level: Juris Doctor, from UC Berkeley. 

Additional education: BA in Political Science from UC Berkeley, with a Minor in Classical Civilization. I graduated Phi Beta Kappa with Highest Honors in my Major and High Honors overall. UC is very precise - to a thousandth of a point! My GPA was 3.888. The conga-line of marching 8s mocks me to this day. 

Number of relationships: I have dated many people, for varying lengths of time. I have had one serious relationship (three years, including marriage). I have been in love once (and no, it wasn't my husband).


----------



## Littleghost (Jun 3, 2009)

Age -- 27

Height- 5'10"

Weight -- 140

Blood Type -- O positive - not a number, but a stat right?

Shoe size -- 10 narrow

Double joints -- 2

Broken bones -- 0 (but I snapped a tendon on my big toe)

SAT scores -- didn't take it.

GRE scores -- didn't take it.

ACT scores -- 29

IQ -- for some reason they gave us the results in middle school. I wasn't really paying attention but it was something like 141, 149, 151?

Myers-Briggs score -- I S/N T/F a bit more J than P - the tester even double-checked 

Highest educational level -- BS

Additional education -- AFA, (X)HTML & CSS certified


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 4, 2009)

Age: 52. Not until later this month but I might as well get used to it. 

Weight: 450lb - 460lb (205kg - 210kg). 

Height: 6ft (183cm) barefoot. 

Shoe size: Lucky 13. Rarely wear high heels because I'm tall enough (Bonk! Ow!), but I do when the occasion moves me.

ACT score: 31? I'd need to dredge this up, it was in 1974.

IQ: 155, courtesy of Mensa.

Highest educational level: Bachelors degree, ongoing lifetime learning.

Additional education: Lotsa seminars and work-related classes.

Number of relationships: 5, and that last one is a keeper!

Children: 0, although my husband sometimes suffers from Adult Brat Syndrome (or, rather, *I* suffer from *his* ABS).


----------



## Cors (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm, the "I'm So SmartZ" thread! Reminds me of my deprived childhood, bleah. 

Age: 21

Weight: 98lbs

Height: 5'5" 

Shoe size: US 5.5 

IQ: Scraped into MENSA 

Highest educational level: soon... Bachelor of Law 

Random achievements: Grade 8 piano, silly creative writing awards, LGBTQ and mental health activism, concert band, choral and a cappella competitions and performances, netball tournaments, 101 stripper pole tricks and um, ability to lift a 330lb woman off the ground for 10 seconds? 

Number of relationships: 2 serious relationships 

Children: Never, I demand all the attention


----------



## mergirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Russell Williams said:


> It may be hereditary. My father said that the first time he met my mother he said to himself, "This woman is so smart. I must get to know her better."
> 
> Coming from a broken and impoverished home, by the end of the Depression, my mother wound up with a Ph.D. in biochemistry.
> 
> ...


I tried to google Naomi Shadowitz and all that came up was this post. hmm. I would like to learn more about her.


----------



## butch (Jun 4, 2009)

Just because Cors took it, I'll do it, too:

Age -- 38

Weight -- 304

Height- 5'6

Shoe size -- 8 1/2 wide, men's

SAT scores -- 1130, I think? 450 math, 680 verbal

GRE scores -- ugh, I can't remember, I took two different GRE tests-scored average in the subject specific one, and had widely uneven results in the regular GRE-bombed the math horrifically, did slightly above average on the other part, but got a 6 out of 6 (or whatever the scoring schema was) on the writing part.

Myers-Briggs score -- INFP all the way

Highest educational level -- MA, currently ABD, though

Additional education -- none worth mentioning, although Dims has been one hell of an education.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I tried to google Naomi Shadowitz and all that came up was this post. hmm. I would like to learn more about her.


oops i just realised this has been pointed out. sorry.


----------



## jtgw (Jun 4, 2009)

Was the Naomi Shadowitz we're talking about the daughter of Al Shadowitz, a friend of Albert Einstein? I ask because when I googled her, the name Naomi Shadowitz turned up in a book about Einstein as this man's daughter.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> oops i just realised this has been pointed out. sorry.


Age- Just turned 31 and looking every damn day of it!

weight-200lbsish

height-5ft 6ish

IQ-Too high to measure.

number of nice pants-10

number of faded pants that are cozy and i dont want to throw out-10000

number of partners-1

number of partners ever had-Too high to measure

number of arse spots-1 

number of books i have-over 1000

Sat scores-None because we dont do them here though i do have about 8 o levels and a few highers too.

highest education-I was in a band for years so just the highers (oh and an nc in theatre arts)-doing an hons degree now though..

Number of singles released-4

number of times i have said i would never fill one of these things in- too many to mention.


----------



## Cors (Jun 4, 2009)

butch said:


> Just because Cors took it, I'll do it, too:
> 
> Age -- 38
> 
> ...



The greedy FA in me demands more numbers, too much to be mentioned here! And ooh, you should add seducing femmes to your list!  

It is weird, I do pretty well with math and IQ questions but I am so illogical and ditzy in person so I am not sure if test results mean that much. And hmm, I remember being an ENTP but I am borderline on all 4 counts and my results sometimes change depending on my mood. 

Hilarious response, Mer! You forgot to add Penis Size - 20 inches!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Cors said:


> Hilarious response, Mer! You forgot to add Penis Size - 20 inches!



yes! ouch! :blush:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Age -- 18.

Weight -- 340ish I believe. I broke my scale so I don't know for sure.

Height- 5'7"

Shoe size -- 10.

SAT scores -- 1670. I'm slightly embarrassed to admit that but since I had a panic attack in the middle of it I'm going to give myself an excuse.

GRE scores -- What is GRE?

Myers-Briggs score -- I can't remember.. E something something something.

Highest educational level -- High school.. well, as of June 26th hopefully I will be graduating.

Additional education -- None.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 4, 2009)

Age -- 47

Weight -- 450

Height- 5'5"

Shoe size -- 10-11 depends on shoe

SAT scores --never took them

IQ- lets just say its pretty high

GRE scores -- nope

Myers-Briggs score -- ISFJ

NCLEX Pretest- 100%

Highest educational level -- certification as Licensed Practical Nurse

Additional education -- CPR certification, ACLS, Lots of CEU's

Number of relationships -4, longest 15 years


----------



## butch (Jun 4, 2009)

Cors said:


> The greedy FA in me demands more numbers, too much to be mentioned here! And ooh, you should add seducing femmes to your list!
> 
> It is weird, I do pretty well with math and IQ questions but I am so illogical and ditzy in person so I am not sure if test results mean that much. And hmm, I remember being an ENTP but I am borderline on all 4 counts and my results sometimes change depending on my mood.
> 
> Hilarious response, Mer! You forgot to add Penis Size - 20 inches!



Here's some more numbers for you, you greedy FA you!

Waist circumference: standing 58 inches, sitting 64 inches.

I assume that was the type of numbers you were looking for?


----------



## bufbig (Jun 4, 2009)

Age -- 18

Weight -- 163

Height- 6' 3''

Shoe size -- 12.5

SAT scores -- 660 math, 630 grammar, 550 writing (writing is my strong suite, can you tell?)

GRE scores -- never taken
Myers-Briggs score -- Never taken, seems interesting though... Might take it one of these days

Highest educational level -- Almost high school

Additional education -- Self taught video game programmer (shameless plug: dsmedialabs.com -- my employer).


----------



## MsCurvyNurse (Jun 5, 2009)

Age --28

Weight -- 400

Height- 5'5"

Shoe size -- 8

SAT scores -- 710.

GRE scores -- 550 Verbal, Quantitative 770. 

Myers-Briggs score -- I,S,T,J. 

Highest educational level -- Associates Degree...Bachelors in progress.

Additional education -- Attending classes to retain Bachelors degree.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 5, 2009)

> Maybe the truly smart ones think it is tasteless to declare their IQ scores on a thread.


Speaking of numbers, and at the risk of inviting more abuse heaped upon my head (à la my Opulent reports last month  ), I'd like to relate one of my Mensa experiences. It's often said that intelligence or age or weight are "only a number" which isn't entirely true, nor should they be overemphasized. Intelligence is a very powerful tool, but it's only one of many in the Toolbox of Life. How we live our lives is more important than our arsenal of tools. Likewise numbers like age, weight etc. must be taken into consideration, but they are only individual pieces of a much larger jigsaw puzzle.

For a while the *Number One Question* I was asked in Mensa was, "If you're so smart, why are you so fat?" I said it was an informed decision. After the hails of derisive laughter calmed down, I asked whether anyone genuinely thought I made a conscious decision to be as fat as I am. Blank stares. I said I didn't try to gain so much weight, but my body seems to have a prodigious capacity for fat production and storage. I'm also very tall for a woman and I can't do much about that either. I can either starve myself for the rest of my life to be thin, or I can lead a rich, happy fulfilling life; I cannot possibly do both. I simply heeded the widsom of "Grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; courage to change the things I can; and wisdom to know the difference. In the final analysis: I have a happy home life, good strong marriage, rewarding career, financial stability, good health, blah, blah, blah, blah ... and I'm very fat. Purely by the numbers, 9 out of 10 ain't bad. So if obesity is my worst problem in life, then I am one lucky woman." A few weren't convinced, and said that if I'd get off my duff once in a while and push myself away from the table, I wouldn't be so fat. So that's all that matters in life? But most of the others thought my approach was pretty logical. 

PS. To the Dimensions lurkers: Speaking of the above-mentioned abuse heaped upon my head, last month I received PMs from ten lurkers who said they love to read my posts, but also said they received similar abuse at times, which was the very reason they no longer bother to post anything anymore. One of the Moderators told me they regretted this, and asked me to contact the lurkers and other Dimensions expatriates because they would like to try to win back the innocent but alienated folk. Unfortunately last weekend in a fit of pique, I deleted all my PMs so I don't know which lurkers contacted me. So if any of you lurkers would like to send me another PM to explore possibly participating in the forum again (but don't want to feel the need to wear full-body armor), I can pass along your message to a moderator. 

PPS. Also in my above-mentioned fit of pique, I briefly jumped the Dimensions ship and swam over to some other fat-acceptance sites like fat-forums.com (Oh my God!), thebigcommunity.com (kinda humdrum). It soon became clear that, despite its flaws, Dimensions is the *Number One Resource* for fat people and our admirers. So in this case, *1 out of 3 is wonderful!* To be honest, over at fat-forums.com I was verrrry flattered to receive an immediate honor guard of supersize Amazon admirers ("Wow, she's so big and tall and fat and powerful!"), but after a while the hubba-hubba atmosphere was just too doggone overwhelming. Still, nice to know that this middle-aged obese woman can still turn heads


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

mensa sounds like weight watchers for the intelligent..


----------



## Cors (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, I came from a background where people are obsessed with grades and love nothing more than whining about how depressed they are about ONLY scoring 99 marks (then again, I was often caned and grounded by my parents for that one lost mark - just the norm in Asian societies, I think), so I find comparing such numbers quite tasteless. 

I spent years being around the "cream of the crop" in gifted programs and top schools and I have to say that the whole High IQ Low EQ Weirdo stereotype is pretty damn true for many. It really bothers me that so many of my former classmates (IQ 150+, perfect SAT scores and the like) actually believe bigoted stuff like "ALL GAYS GET AIDS" and "ALL FAT PEOPLE ARE DUMB LAZY GOOD-FOR-NOTHINGS". Ugh, not much to say but it saddens me that these people are more than likely to become our future doctors, scientists and politicians. 

I never felt like I fit into the "Smart Crowd" and sometimes think that MENSA has made a mistake. IQ tests are supposedly based on logic, but I exhibit so little of it outside of tests that it isn't even funny.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> mensa sounds like weight watchers for the intelligent..



HA!...or an Amway convention. I have known a few Mensa members who rely way too much on those numbers, but their emotional intelligence and other smarts were/are lacking...big time. Other people who have the numbers to be in Mensa, are not, as they don't need that pat on the head. I was reading where someone said, " People in mensa have the uncanny ability to let people know they are in mensa ". Those are the people who need to cling to this sort of thing. Of course, I, too, like taking certain tests to tell me that I am what I know I am.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> HA!...or an Amway convention. I have known a few Mensa members who rely way too much on those numbers, but their emotional intelligence and other smarts were/are lacking...big time. Other people who have the numbers to be in Mensa, are not, as they don't need that pat on the head. I was reading where someone said, " People in mensa have the uncanny ability to let people know they are in mensa ". Those are the people who need to cling to this sort of thing. Of course, I, too, like taking certain tests to tell me that I am what I know I am.


hmm.. i took a test today to find out which 'gay icon' i am. Turns out i'm 'Rock Hudson'. I sort of suspected this anyway! 
Well, mensa people are ment to be most intelligent 2%..... of people who have taken a mensa test.
I'm sort of wondering how many people in the world dont know they are Rock hudson cause they havn't taken the test i did. 
 i feel bad for them.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm.. i took a test today to find out which 'gay icon' i am. Turns out i'm 'Rock Hudson'. I sort of suspected this anyway!
> Well, mensa people are ment to be most intelligent 2%..... of people who have taken a mensa test.
> I'm sort of wondering how many people in the world dont know they are Rock hudson cause they havn't taken the test i did.
> i feel bad for them.



Have GD take a similar quiz to find out if she truly is, your Doris Day. Doooooo it, mer...your relationship depends on it!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> Well, I came from a background where people are obsessed with grades and love nothing more than whining about how depressed they are about ONLY scoring 99 marks (then again, I was often caned and grounded by my parents for that one lost mark - just the norm in Asian societies, I think), so I find comparing such numbers quite tasteless.
> 
> I spent years being around the "cream of the crop" in gifted programs and top schools and I have to say that the whole High IQ Low EQ Weirdo stereotype is pretty damn true for many. It really bothers me that so many of my former classmates (IQ 150+, perfect SAT scores and the like) actually believe bigoted stuff like "ALL GAYS GET AIDS" and "ALL FAT PEOPLE ARE DUMB LAZY GOOD-FOR-NOTHINGS". Ugh, not much to say but it saddens me that these people are more than likely to become our future doctors, scientists and politicians.
> 
> I never felt like I fit into the "Smart Crowd" and sometimes think that MENSA has made a mistake. IQ tests are supposedly based on logic, but I exhibit so little of it outside of tests that it isn't even funny.


This reminds me of one guy i went to school with. He got straight A's and i think went on to study rocket science! haha.. seriously..
Anyway.. we were in Home ecconomics and were making some sort of cake.. the recipie said 'half an egg' and he tried to cut a raw egg an half with a knife.
hmm..This is why i just dont trust rockets!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Have GD take a similar quiz to find out if she truly is, your Doris Day. Doooooo it, mer...your relationship depends on it!


hmm..yeah..i'm not sure mossy. I'm just about coming to terms with the fact i'm a dead hunky homo without having an all singing all dancing suspected lesbian 90 year old 'beard' thrown into the mix as a partner. Hmmm.. *shakes fists at the air* These scientific tests!!! GRRRRR!!!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 5, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> PS. To the Dimensions lurkers: Speaking of the above-mentioned abuse heaped upon my head, last month I received PMs from ten lurkers who said they love to read my posts, but also said they received similar abuse at times, which was the very reason they no longer bother to post anything anymore. One of the Moderators told me they regretted this, and asked me to contact the lurkers and other Dimensions expatriates because they would like to try to win back the innocent but alienated folk. Unfortunately last weekend in a fit of pique, I deleted all my PMs so I don't know which lurkers contacted me. So if any of you lurkers would like to send me another PM to explore possibly participating in the forum again (but don't want to feel the need to wear full-body armor), I can pass along your message to a moderator.
> 
> PPS. Also in my above-mentioned fit of pique, I briefly jumped the Dimensions ship and swam over to some other fat-acceptance sites like fat-forums.com (Oh my God!), thebigcommunity.com (kinda humdrum). It soon became clear that, despite its flaws, Dimensions is the *Number One Resource* for fat people and our admirers. So in this case, *1 out of 3 is wonderful!* To be honest, over at fat-forums.com I was verrrry flattered to receive an immediate honor guard of supersize Amazon admirers ("Wow, she's so big and tall and fat and powerful!"), but after a while the hubba-hubba atmosphere was just too doggone overwhelming. Still, nice to know that this middle-aged obese woman can still turn heads


Oy. We _get_ it, Sue. Some people like you, some don't. C'est la vie. There's a fine line between legitimately feeling picked on and a persecution complex. Time to move on to more interesting topics, don't you think?


----------



## Teleute (Jun 5, 2009)

I've always kind of wondered if some smart people just don't develop social skills because they don't NEED to. I mean, not that they don't need to in a realistic sense, but because their high level of performance provides them with enough social reward that they don't feel pressure to understand social rules or develop empathy. When I was little I got loads of attention for being a smart kid, and the sense of "I am AWESOME" was plenty of emotional reward. But when I got into school and my ADD manifested, I stopped getting the same kind of rewarding feedback - it wasn't enough to understand all the concepts and solve really tricky puzzles any more, because people weren't impressed. I had to be able to focus and do the drudge work, which was incredibly difficult for me. The kids who were not as intelligent as I was but who were able to do sheet after sheet of repetitive homework would get all the attention and praise for their A grades, and I wasn't the star any more. I think that really pushed me to develop good social skills, because I had to be charming and clever in conversation to get the same level of reward. 

Then again, this is all speculation from an attention whore with ADD, soooo.... 

Oh yeah, numbers:

Age: 25 (I totally forgot my own age when I posted in the introduction thread... I'm such a dork >_<)
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 280
Shoe size: 10
IQ: I think IQ tests are poorly designed, especially given that political conclusions are sometimes drawn about entire populations based on these tests. Plus, the scores are presented as set in stone, like you have one number for your entire life, and I find that unlikely - especially when the test is given during the formative years. It was 152 when I tested for the gifted school when I was little, but I doubt that's an accurate reflection now. I are get dumb!
SAT scores: 1480 total - I don't remember how it divided up into the verbal/math
Meyers-Briggs: ENFP, the Champion
Education: Going to school for my AA and then transfer for BA. I was damned lucky to find a good lab job where they weren't bothered by my lack of school.


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Age: I'll be 39 next week.

Height: 5'0"

Weight: around 225

ABO/Rh: B positive

Sun Sign: Gemini

Chinese sign: Dog

Shoe size: Usually 8.5 to 9 in women's, 6.5-7 in men's. I like wider width. 

Clothes sizes: 2x-3x in women's, 1x-2x in men's. Short lengths and petite proportioning. 

Bra size: I own one. It is a 48 D. I wear it when I have to wear business or interview clothes. Damn thing makes weird squeaking and creaking noises. 

Underpants size: I don't know. I need to buy new underwear. 

IQ: I don't like mentioning my IQ.

SAT scores: Didn't take the SAT. 

Meyers-Briggs: ENFP

Education: Almost finished with my B.S. degree.


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Education: Going to school for my AA and then transfer for BA. I was damned lucky to find a good lab job where they weren't bothered by my lack of school.



What kind of lab do you work at, and what degree are you going to school for?


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm getting my bsc-which means big smelly cunt.
i am gettting my hon's degrees
hons in scottish is slang for hands..
So i shall be
Mergirl-Big smelly cunt hands!
How intelligent am I????


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

oh.. i regretted that as soon as i posted it.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 5, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Oy. We _get_ it, Sue. Some people like you, some don't. C'est la vie. There's a fine line between legitimately feeling picked on and a persecution complex. Time to move on to more interesting topics, don't you think?


Understood.


----------



## Teleute (Jun 5, 2009)

Mergirl said:


> oh.. i regretted that as soon as i posted it.


That's what the edit button is for, dork! 

Geektastic said:


> What kind of lab do you work at, and what degree are you going to school for?



I work in a clinical pathology lab specializing in bone marrow transplant pathology - we do mostly formalin fixed paraffin embedded tissues, staining, immunohistochemistry, that kind of thing. We're associated with a major research facility, though, so we get to do some other fun stuff too  

As for the degree, I'm not settled yet. I think what I want to do is move into laboratory management - I could stay a bench tech forever, but I'm a total people person, and I pull the "natural leader" thing anyway, so I may as well go with it. That's soooo far from settled, though, and I'm not even decided on what combination of sciences/business I would want to take if I did move into the management side of things.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Mergirl said:
> That's what the edit button is for, dork!
> 
> .



Yeah.. but i always feel i should take responsibility for my social tourettes. NO edit for me!


----------



## Cors (Jun 5, 2009)

Oooh, please continue. The geek talk turns me on... almost as much as "other numbers"!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

yes.. geeks are the new fat! Well not the new fat..but the new something!!!
in other words..geeks are the best!


----------



## Cors (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, and fat geeks.... mmmm!


----------



## marlowegarp (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I'm getting my bsc-which means big smelly cunt.
> i am gettting my hon's degrees
> hons in scottish is slang for hands..
> So i shall be
> ...



I've heard Scottish creator Grant Morrison talk which is a great primer for your posts. But I am still confused.

So, you're hands are in the process of getting degrees of their own...in your cunt? Or you're using American slang and your "hon" or "significant other" is getting his/her degrees in your cunt. Or are you giving your cunt the "third degree" or an intense interrogation?

Do I win the cally dosh?


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh marlow..if it were up to me, you would win everything!
In scottish..hauns -is how some of us say 'hands' (hons)
I am doing an honours degree -which is always shortened to (hons)
The degree i am doing is a Bsc -bacholor of science (big smelly cunt)
So if i was mergirl Bsc(hos) it means --
Mergirl Big smelly cunt hands (i havn't decided whether or not it is my hands or the cunt that are big though yet!)
you see??
Though to be honest my hands should really get their own degree in my cunt as they have been working hard there for the past 17 years and i'm sure are utter cunt experts... actually i think my hands have a PHD in my cunt..
hmm.. delete or post... delete or post..de..


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Geektastic said:
> 
> I work in a clinical pathology lab specializing in bone marrow transplant pathology - we do mostly formalin fixed paraffin embedded tissues, staining, immunohistochemistry, that kind of thing. We're associated with a major research facility, though, so we get to do some other fun stuff too
> 
> As for the degree, I'm not settled yet. I think what I want to do is move into laboratory management - I could stay a bench tech forever, but I'm a total people person, and I pull the "natural leader" thing anyway, so I may as well go with it. That's soooo far from settled, though, and I'm not even decided on what combination of sciences/business I would want to take if I did move into the management side of things.



Super cool. It sounds like you really get to do some interesting, specialized sort of stuff. 

BTW, I'm finishing a degree in Medical Technology. I'm doing my last rotations and exams for practicum this summer and a bit into the fall, and then I'm going to take the ASCP certification exam for MT, probably in October or November. It is cool to meet another lab geek on here!


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Though to be honest my hands should really get their own degree in my cunt as they have been working hard there for the past 17 years and i'm sure are utter cunt experts... actually i think my hands have a PHD in my cunt..
> hmm.. delete or post... delete or post..de..



LOL. I tried to rep you for this, but couldn't. Good luck to your expert hands in their continued research and study endeavors.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

they tested my I.Q. when I was in first grade and it was 147--- so i got to take gifted classes which was wonderful for my social life in highschool


----------



## removed (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh I'll play the game lol

age-33
weight- 250ish now
height-5ft 5 inches
shoes size-7.5-8.5 it really depends, in sneakers it's 7.5 in heels it is either 8 or 8.5
SAT- never took them lol
GRE- same as above lol
IQ- 163 (tested in HS)
Highest Education- Some college...I'll figure it out lol
that was kinda fun lol


----------



## Tania (Jun 6, 2009)

Cors said:


> 101 stripper pole tricks and um, ability to lift a 330lb woman off the ground for 10 seconds?



L M A O.

Is that ten seconds Catell or ten seconds Stanford-Binet?  

The main problem with randomly-listed IQ scores is that even official numbers mean nothing unless you know which particular test you took, or at least your percentile result. Numerical scores do not correspond precisely among all the different forms.


----------



## bremerton (Jun 6, 2009)

Age -- 20

Weight -- 130 (i'm one of those ffa types )

Height- 5'4"

Shoe size -- 7.5-8.5

SAT scores -- 650 reading, 760 math (only because i could use a calculator. take my calculator away and i have no idea what to do.)

IQ -- never taken an iq test.

GRE scores -- haven't taken it, not planning on it.

Myers-Briggs score -- internets says i'm ISTP, and the discription fits me to at T

Highest educational level -- just finished my junior year in college

Additional education -- 10 years of violin lessons?

Number of relationships -- a lot. some more serious than others.

Longest -- 8 months. i'm planning to break that record with my current bf


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 7, 2009)

Age -- 35.9
Weight -- 187
Height- 5'8"
Shoe size -- 11
SAT scores -- 1180 back in 1990 
IQ -- 146
ASVAB (Armed Services Vocational Aptitude Battery for military) score -- 99/99 
GRE scores -- nada
Myers-Briggs score -- I forgot.
Highest educational level -- 3 years of college
Additional education -- Naval education!
Number of relationships -- <10.
Longest -- 6 1/2 years.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 8, 2009)

Age-39
Weight -290 
Height- 5'9
Shoe size - 8.5
SAT scores -Taken long time ago, don't remember.
GRE scores - n/a
Myers-Briggs score -No clue have never taken.
Highest educational level -Associates 
Additional education -Life lessons the most important!
Relationships-less than 5
Longest-2 years


----------



## Keb (Jun 8, 2009)

Age -- 29

Weight -- 350ish (haven't checked in ages)

Height- 5'8

Shoe size -- 11 EEE (men's, which means womens' shoes in my size are virtually nonexistant)

SAT scores -- 750 verbal, 610 math (though now I'd probably ace both writing and reading since I teach it daily). 

GRE scores -- Don't remember. I'm sure I have it written down somewhere but that was a long time ago.

Myers-Briggs score -- ENFP or INFP--I seem to be right on the borderline between E and I and it switches over every time I take it.

Highest educational level -- Bachelor's degree in computer science (which I've chiefly used since to teach English, go fig). 

Additional education -- Childcare course, various educational seminars and training, Japanese lessons in Japan, acting/improv classes, and plenty of individual research in history and various crafting methods like sewing.

Relationships -- none that got past the initial dating stage (5 or so dates)


----------



## benzdiesel (Jun 9, 2009)

Age: 20

Weight: 310-ish?

Height: 6'4"

Shoe size: 13 or 14 depending on what they are, something wide. 

SAT scores: 580 in math, 720 in writing, and 730 in verbal

GRE scores: never taken

Myers-Briggs score: Nothing official. Online tests report ISFP, whose description I agree with wholeheartedly.

Highest educational level: Currently attending university for BS in Computer Science. Should graduate in 2011 and planning for grad school.

Additional education: Nothing noteworthy other than piano lessons. 

# of Relationships: To date, zero. I have a fascinatingly crippling habit of developing a dramatic interest in somebody but never having the nerve to tell them about it, either 1)because I'm convinced she won't care that much for me, 2)because I'm convinced if the relationship falls apart, so will a friendship with somebody I'm already too close as "just friends" with to be worth risking it, or 3)Most irritatingly, she happens to have somebody at the moment I _do_ decide I'll survive asking her and so the cycle just carries itself over a few times.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh marlow..if it were up to me, you would win everything!
> In scottish..hauns -is how some of us say 'hands' (hons)
> I am doing an honours degree -which is always shortened to (hons)
> The degree i am doing is a Bsc -bacholor of science (big smelly cunt)
> ...



Reading that whilst drinking was not the best of ideas. Laughed so much I now have Irn-Bru all over my keyboard


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 1, 2009)

Age -- 33

Weight -- 200-210

Height- 5'9

Shoe size -- 12 D

SAT scores -- taken a long time ago I think it was something like 540 in verbal and 480 in math. 

GRE scores -- good enough to get me into Northwestern University's Medill School of Journalism

Myers-Briggs score -- INFJ

Highest educational level -- Masters degree in Journalism

Additional education --2 courses towards a paralegal certificate

Number of Relationships: None to speak of

IQ score: I never took the test


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 1, 2009)

Age: 25 (26 in a few weeks)

Weight: 400ish

Height: 6'3"

Shoe size: 13 in UK size. 

SAT scores: Pfft, we don't take no SAT over here. 

GRE scores: What's this then?

Myers-Briggs score: See last answer.

IQ Score: 137 (not that I hold much faith in IQ tests)

Highest educational level: High School at the moment, but I'm returning to university as of September to study Politics & Social Policy.

Additional education: Did an Open University course in Creative Writing and spent 18 months at Aberdeen University studying Philosophy (before I dropped out).

# of Relationships: 5. Longest was just shy of two years before she upped and went home to Australia (and I chose not to go with). Been single for a LONG time now


----------



## Hathor (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll join in too. =) 

Age -- 27

Weight -- 340-350 or so

Height- 5'6"

Shoe size -- 10

SAT scores -- Didn't take them, took ACT instead

ACT scores* -- I think 23 or 25. It's been a long time.

GRE scores -- Never heard of this before

Myers-Briggs score -- I just took it online and I'm ISTJ, introverted, sensing, thinking, judging

Highest educational level -- Associate's (graphic design)

Additional education -- Cosmetology (I have a license I keep current), various art classes including metal jewelry design, ceramics, bookmaking, acrylic painting, pastels, beginning animation, and a few others

Number of Relationships: 2...never had a mind to keep anyone around for a long length of time

IQ score: I've never taken an official test


In the near future I'll either be attending online school to get my bachelor's in graphic design or will go into pre-med in the hopes of becoming a forensic pathologist. I'm undecided right now.


----------



## BBWkat (Jul 2, 2009)

Age -- 23

Weight -- 245

Height- 5'2"

Shoe size -- UK size 6

SAT scores -- Don't have this in UK

IQ -- 126

GRE scores -- Don't have this in UK

Myers-Briggs score -- See above

Highest educational level -- BSc Criminology, Criminal Justice & Psychology

Number of relationships -- Only one, which I'm currently in

Longest -- It'll be 3 years in august


----------

